# greek font in all the system

## iarwain

Hi:

I need a greek font for my system. ie: openoffice, xterm, mozilla. I want my navigator to be able to display greek. How can i do that?

Thanks   :Wink: 

----------

## bld

 *iarwain wrote:*   

> Hi:
> 
> I need a greek font for my system. ie: openoffice, xterm, mozilla. I want my navigator to be able to display greek. How can i do that?
> 
> Thanks  

 

Do you understand Greek?

----------

## Deathwing00

 *iarwain wrote:*   

> Hi:
> 
> I need a greek font for my system. ie: openoffice, xterm, mozilla. I want my navigator to be able to display greek. How can i do that?
> 
> Thanks  

 

Mozilla: Encoding: ISO-8859-7

openoffice/xterm: follow our manual

----------

